# UT Chapter of Backcountry Hunters & Anglers



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

For those who use the Facebook...link to the UT chapter of Backcountry Hunters & Anglers FB page. I didn't know they had set on up...so sharing the info.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/UtahBackcountryHunters/


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks gdog! I try to stay off of facebook due to the moronic reposting of ridiculous memes from friends and family but I'll check it out. I'm a BHA member however i'm not as involved as I should be.


----------

